# Cheyenne Family Conference with Joel Beeke audio available



## SRoper (Oct 21, 2014)

The audio for our Cheyenne Family Conference is available online.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 21, 2014)

Are there any talks you highly recommend?


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, Scott. It's hard to beat Beeke on the Puritans. Will surely try to work these in. So many great conference messages, so little time... Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 2, 2014)

Our session is recommending that we listen to the one on family worship if we were not at the conference.


----------



## gkterry (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you! Dr. Beeke is always worth a listen.


----------

